# Ashtabula lake



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

any one ever ice fish on this lake? i fish it during the summer but have never made it out during the winter just wondering if it is worth the drive.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

You'll need a snowmobile this winter. Got stuck saturday just trying to get to the lake!

I've fished it for 30 years. It has it's moments.


----------

